# Artifact Scan



## Wren (Aug 27, 2004)

So I run the artifact scan, and after about 150 seconds the fuzzy box starts artifacting like crazy. I know this happens in 3D games(although 2D games never artifact) as well, I just want to know what this means. I was looking for documentation on ATITool that would answer this, but I couldn't find any.

I haven't overclocked my card, and it's a PCI Radeon 7500.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 27, 2004)

Since you're having problems in 3d games as well, it sounds like it's a heat issue. You don't have to have OCed to get artifacting if you have high case temps.

How long have you had this card? I mean have you had this for a long time and it just started artifacting in games? Did you just buy this card 2nd hand from someone who OCed and beat the hell out of the card?


----------



## Wren (Aug 28, 2004)

It started happening after the computer store "fixed" it. I didn't notice for a while after that, since I had been playing Icewind Dale II(2D) for a bit.

I've had it for a year or two, although it might be a brand new card, since they said they replaced some parts, last time. 

I've been thinking about just getting a new card, but what I'm worried about is that it's more than just the card. I've heard faulty power supplies, and case fans can cause this too. So before I plunk down 105$ for a 9600SE, I'd like to make sure I wouldn't have the exact same problems with it(although the small upgrade would be nice).


----------

